# CSM/Secure Boot BIOS setting change causes Windows 8 to de-activate



## btarunr (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a Windows 8 BIOS (non-UEFI) installation on a motherboard with UEFI and Secure Boot support. The installation was running smooth for over a month until I was tinkering with the Secure Boot settings. I changed CSM from "enabled" (which lets it gel with non-UEFI devices) to "auto"; and although Secure Boot was disabled, it had some default platform keys loaded. I cleared those keys. 

The following reboot took longer than usual, and to my horror, Windows was no longer activated. Activate by Internet doesn't work because I've used up my key across two motherboards (unlock limit), and Microsoft India support has a lazy Monday-to-Friday work week. Is there anything I can try in the meantime? I've tried setting CSM back to "enabled," and loaded whatever default Secure Boot keys the setup program had.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Not really anything you can do, you just have to activate with the phone system.

Is thus an OEM copy?


----------



## btarunr (Jul 28, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Not really anything you can do, you just have to activate with the phone system.
> 
> Is thus an OEM copy?



It's a Windows 8 Pro upgrade key I bought online last October for $20. Reinstall from scratch scares me because I have to install Windows 7 Ultimate first, activate it and install all updates (~5 hours), and then install Windows 8 over it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2013)

btarunr said:


> It's a Windows 8 Pro upgrade key I bought online last October for $20. Reinstall from scratch scares me because I have to install Windows 7 Ultimate first, activate it and install all updates (~5 hours), and then install Windows 8 over it.



You don't have to do all that, you can use the upgrade key to install Windows 8 directly, you don't have to install Win7 first.  After Windows 8 is installed you just have to change one registry key from a 0 to a 1(or 1 to 0, I forget) and then it will activate.

Edit: Found the key.  
You change HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE/MediabootInstall from 1 to 0
Then run slmgr /rearm and reboot.
Then activate windows as you normally would.
That is how you do a fresh install with an upgrade key.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 28, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> You don't have to do all that, you can use the upgrade key to install Windows 8 directly, you don't have to install Win7 first.  After Windows 8 is installed you just have to change one registry key from a 0 to a 1(or 1 to 0, I forget) and then it will activate.
> 
> Edit: Found the key.
> You change HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE/MediabootInstall from 1 to 0
> ...


Does not work with everyone. Not me. I had to call.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2013)

btarunr said:


> It's a Windows 8 Pro upgrade key I bought online last October for $20. Reinstall from scratch scares me because I have to install Windows 7 Ultimate first, activate it and install all updates (~5 hours), and then install Windows 8 over it.



I bought an upgrade key, but chose to a fresh install when installing Win8 the first time.


I've had Windows8 deactivate for the same reason as well as switching board, and didn't have any issues activating via the automated phone system. I know there are different numbers, but if you have the automated system, just answer the questions using the buttons rather than speaking, and you should have no issues.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2013)

james888 said:


> Does not work with everyone. Not me. I had to call.



I never said you wouldn't have to call. This allows Windows to be activated in general, the method of activation will still vary. But without changing the registry key you can't even activate it via the phone system.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2013)

btarunr said:


> It's a Windows 8 Pro upgrade key I bought online last October for $20. Reinstall from scratch scares me because I have to install Windows 7 Ultimate first, activate it and install all updates (~5 hours), and then install Windows 8 over it.



No you don't. there's a registry change and a few commands in cmd prompt to get OS to activate from a clean install.


----------

